# Prayers Positive Thoughts Gratefully Received



## Andante (Jan 26, 2009)

Dear all,

Did 1st cycle of IVF last year and were very lucky to get 3 Blasts. Couldn't transfer as I bled post retrevial, was in a car crash, ? DVT and also was suffering from right sided pain. Had a number of investigations ended up having to laparoscopies for endometriosis (that I never knew I had) Reason for IVF was male infertility factor. Did FET in Jan 2009 and got a BFN. 2 thawed blastocysts 1 still frozen. Decided to try second cycle got 6 eggs (egg retrevial last Friday) four fertilised, haven't done well and haven't made to blast (one still a very very slight possibility). Was doing a fresh cycle to increase possible success!!!!! They are going to try to thaw our frozen one blast tomorrow for transfer. I'm an emotional wreck!!!!! I'm 42 and would appreciate all good thoughts!!!! prayers etc., this way.  

A BIG THANK YOU

MOZART


----------



## saintssupporter (May 7, 2006)

Hi Mozart,

As you can see from our profile, we were successful from a single embryo FET on what would have been our final attempt - it only takes one.  Can still clearly remember the anguish too - positive thoughts, vibes and prayers winging their way to you.


----------



## raphael (Jan 25, 2009)

Dear Mozart,

Am praying for you. All the very best for tomorrow. Raphael xx


----------



## Tode (Mar 10, 2006)

Dear Mozart,

Thinking of you and wanted to send   ,    and big    for today.

Tode x


----------



## Andante (Jan 26, 2009)

Dear all,

Thanks a mill for your positive thoughts and stories they really helped. The one blast survived the thaw ALLELUIA....I've never prayed as hard....So fingers crossed!!!

Thanks again.

Mozart


----------



## raphael (Jan 25, 2009)

Congratualtions Mozart. Best wishes for a successful outcome. Raphael


----------

